# Horse Pasture



## Unarmed Bandit (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello everyone, I have a small horse farm with 10 acres for hay and pasture. A few years ago I contracted for spraying weeds. The spray killed most weeds but also the clover which wasn't a problem until this year. The clover came back full force and choked out the grass. I made a deal with the farmer who sharecrops my field to exchange bailed hay for the clover which he round baled. I now have no pasture for my horses. What do I do to get my grass back for next year?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Move the horses to another pasture and apply some fertilizer


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Bluegrass grows well with clover and tolerates the aggressive grazing habits of horses as both species keep low growth points. A lot of horse pastures have a natural succession towards a ladino/white clover -bluegrass pasture. You probably wasted your money spraying and should have close grazed your clover to get the grass back and then high mow to control hardy biennials like burdock and thistle. Managing a horse pasture is much harder then management for ruminants.


----------

